# ka24e timing cover gasket...



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i pulled the head and timing cover off today. i called napa to see if they have a timing cover gasket and they told me that it doesn't list a gasket and the computer says to use permatex. has anyone done this before? will it work ok? let me know. thanks


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

SmashThat said:


> i pulled the head and timing cover off today. i called napa to see if they have a timing cover gasket and they told me that it doesn't list a gasket and the computer says to use permatex. has anyone done this before? will it work ok? let me know. thanks




be specific which timing cover gasket you are talking about? is it the upper or the lower......if it is the upper timing cover just juse permatex is fine


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i was talking about the 2 piece gasket that goes on the big metal cover. the cover that sits on the front of the motor inbetween the head and the oil pan.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> i was talking about the 2 piece gasket that goes on the big metal cover. the cover that sits on the front of the motor inbetween the head and the oil pan.


The timing chain cover uses liquid gasket.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

just use blue RTV gasket it will do the job extremely well


----------

